
Information cascades in social news voting systems - rms
http://lesswrong.com/lw/z/information_cascades/
======
timf
" _Try to avoid even noticing the score. (Maybe scores could even be occluded,
like spoiler-text?)_ "

Hiding scores until after voting would be a cool HN experiment.

